# Do I need an air filter and a fuel filter?



## jengele

I discovered that I have no air filter on my craftsman 536.909800 with Tecumseh 143.686092. I pulled off the metal housing in order to install a new muffler and I discovered the carburetor air intake is wide open to the elements as you can see in the photo. I've had this machine for 7 or 8 years and this is the first time I've opened this up. My parts diagram shows nothing there. Should I find something to put on there? 
In addition, I realized I have no fuel filter either, the line goes directly from my gas tank to the carburetor. If I choose to put one in, what would you recommend? It might be nice to have a fuel shutoff and/or a drain so that when I prop the machine up to work underneath I won't drip gas out the vent holes in the cap.

Should I consider modifying my machine this way? If it isn't broke, don't fix it. This machine is 35 years old and still runs great even with my negligence. I could use some advice.


----------



## Shryp

Snowblowers don't have air filters in general. The dry winter air and the snow make dust not a concern. Also, water could freeze on there and plug them up.

A fuel filter and shutoff valve could be useful. Those Tecumseh tanks do have a bit of a built in filter inside of them. If you look inside the fill hole and look at where the hose attaches on the bottom you should see a square screen about the size of a quarter covering the outlet.


----------



## powerwrench

Just like shryp said you don't need an air filter on an snow blower and i have an some what god example of my snow blower the square tube behind Elbow Intake is the air stack witch all it does is so the air enters at i higher point so it does not suck in snow and i don't know if your model came with one but it would seem like it wold.


----------



## jengele

Ok, so no air filter required. The gas tank has a filter built in. I think I'll install a shutoff so I can drain the tank easily when I want to, and I can run the carburetor dry at the end of the season.


----------



## CarlB

jengele said:


> Ok, so no air filter required. The gas tank has a filter built in. I think I'll install a shutoff so I can drain the tank easily when I want to, and I can run the carburetor dry at the end of the season.



If you are going to put a fuel shutoff inline (which i would highly recommend). I would also put a filter after the fuel shutoff. They are cheap and can stop any crap that gets by the tanks filter.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Ditto on what Carl B said! Fuel Filter is Key. Make sure if you install one however basic this may sound that you follow the flow arrow on it...you would not believe how many people I know who have installed them backwards thinking they were clogged.


----------



## Spectrum

jengele said:


> Ok, so no air filter required. The gas tank has a filter built in. I think I'll install a shutoff so I can drain the tank easily when I want to, and I can run the carburetor dry at the end of the season.


What does a shutoff have to do with draining the tank?

1) Run the engine to make sure it's an easy start
2) Siphon all you can from the tank
3) Start it and run it until it dies.
4) Park it for the year

What ever you do DON NOT add a valve that lets you drain the system, that's courting disaster.

Pete


----------



## Shryp

Spectrum said:


> What does a shutoff have to do with draining the tank?
> 
> Pete


I have on occasion used the shutoff valve to close off the fuel line and then unhooked the fuel line and ran it into a gas can. Then open the fuel valve to drain the machine. If you have a good way to siphon the tank that you don't need to do that.


----------

